# Travel Destinations > Central America >  are flights open

## EmmaSparks

Hi, are flights to travel to Mexico open currently?

----------


## Dylan Williams

I'm asking myself this question (

----------


## mikedavis

> Hi, are flights to travel to Mexico open currently?


Currently still open

----------

